# Edible Body Powder



## alwayssomething (Oct 19, 2010)

What kind of powder base is edible for an edible body powder? The suppliers' websites supply so little information about the safety of their powder bases.

EDIT: I am looking for VEGAN ingredients -- nothing with honey powder, beeswax, or buttermilk powder.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 19, 2010)

All I can think of is cornstarch or arrowroot, but......YUCK.  Powdered Stevia, but again, YUCK.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I would go with arrowroot powder.


----------



## IanT (Oct 19, 2010)

alwayssomething said:
			
		

> What kind of powder base is edible for an edible body powder? The suppliers' websites supply so little information about the safety of their powder bases.



Where is tab!?! She makes that stuff I think?? I've got no idea but I'm pretty sure she has made some


----------



## Lindy (Oct 19, 2010)

Honey Powder


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 19, 2010)

I've resisted the urge to ask this, but I'm caving in...

Do I want to know why you would want an edible body powder?


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 19, 2010)

Honey powder or vanillin powder.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 19, 2010)

Pudding mix!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 19, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I've resisted the urge to ask this, but I'm caving in...
> 
> Do I want to know why you would want an edible body powder?



Well Baking Nana...ya see...when a boy and a girl...ur um...let's say your sitting in the bedroom...and you have the urge...um..well...you see...sometimes there is a craving for...hmmmm...how can I explain this...instead of something like a mesage oil...some people just really want...

Maybe some people have a kinky diapering fetish type of thing going on....  

Just kidding....I have no idea.  I don't get it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 19, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Pudding mix!



That sounds messy, may as well break out the chocolate sauce.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

You could use glycerin with a flavor oil added. When you blow on it, it warms up. Just a thought.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You could use glycerin with a flavor oil added. When you blow on it, it warms up. Just a thought.



 :? Now why would I want to blow on someones body parts covered in glycerine? 

No, seriously, there's a recipe on snowdrift farm:
Edible Dusting Powder
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_powders.html


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 19, 2010)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 19, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## krissy (Oct 19, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Do I want to know why you would want an edible body powder?



probably for the same reason that there is lickable lotion! 

seriously though you use it like this:
you put it on your body the way that you would any other powder, with a pouf, then when your SO is kissing you or giving you little love bites, your skin tastes slightly sweet and smells really good.:wink: 


i wouldn't have put up an explination except when i tried to explain this conversation to my friend, she couldn't get her head around the idea, so i thought maybe others might really be wondering... lol


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2010)

krissy, is that wondering? or wandering  ?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2010)

It is referred to as 'Love Dust' and is intended to please vampires when they nibble on your neck.

1 cup arrowroot powder
1-2 Tbs. vanilla powder (to taste)
1-2 Tbs. honey powder (to taste)

It is sold quite often with a feather applicator. :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, and I would not suggest using the word edible, I am under the impression that turns your  cosmetic into a food which has a whole other FDA requirement system.


----------



## Deda (Oct 19, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You could use glycerin with a flavor oil added. When you blow on it, it warms up. Just a thought.



Is that what's in HotStuff?  Just glycerin and flavor?  Brilliant!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2010)

Love Dust and Hot Stuff...it's never to early to be planning for New Year' Eve and Valentine's Day!   

Edible Massage Bars 

2 oz beeswax
2 oz coconut oil
1 oz cocoa butter
Use flavor oil or flavoring extract - add according to taste

Edible Chocolate Sauce 

2 tbsp glycerin
1 tbsp cocoa powder
1 tbsp cocoa butter

For agriffin - 

Pudding Finger Paint (momsbudget.com)

1 4-serving pudding mix
1 1/2 cups milk

Mix pudding mix with 1 1/2 cups milk. Use different flavors of pudding for different colors of paint. (Vanilla may be tinted with food coloring.)  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty easy!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not know what HotStuff is, but Kama Sutra brand  Lover's Oil is just glycerin and flavor.


----------



## Deda (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds like the same thing.


----------



## alwayssomething (Oct 19, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Honey Powder



Sorry, I should have mentioned -- I am vegan, I don't use honey or beeswax.

Thank you for the lotion recipes, but I really want to make a flavoured body powder. I personally love wearing body powder and I like my skin to smell/taste good. 

Any sweet body powder recipe with no honey? Is arrowroot safe to ingest? Is it possible to flavour these with powdered stevia and flavour oil by maybe blending for a long time and then sifting... or will that just make it gunky? 

Thanks.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 19, 2010)

I missed this thread.
Love it!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Arrowroot is safe to ingest. It's used for baby biscuits. I use stevia, but I find if you use too much it can make things bitter. The mixture with flavor oil shouldn't be sticky or gunky. If it is, you are probably using too much flavor oil.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> For agriffin -
> 
> Pudding Finger Paint (momsbudget.com)
> 
> ...



LOL!!

how did I not see this thread earlier ......


----------



## babygirl (Oct 19, 2010)

This has been some interesting reading tonight.


----------



## alwayssomething (Oct 19, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Arrowroot is safe to ingest. It's used for baby biscuits. I use stevia, but I find if you use too much it can make things bitter. The mixture with flavor oil shouldn't be sticky or gunky. If it is, you are probably using too much flavor oil.



Thank you, this has been the most helpful response.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

alwayssomething said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome.


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 20, 2010)

the only thing that could make this thread better is a little Dr. House






Please continue


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 20, 2010)

Guess I won't be taking this stuff to church craft fairs!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Guess I won't be taking this stuff to church craft fairs!!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Guess I won't be taking this stuff to church craft fairs!!!!



You could call it 'angel dust'... Takes you right up to heaven


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha!  I might need a new keyboard...    Thanks, Dagmar!


----------



## babygirl (Oct 20, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Isn't angel dust a street drug? Sure it will get u into heaven.


----------



## IanT (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL oooooh love waking up to craziness 

yeaaaah the warming gel or whatever you want to call it... bah to that!!! that stuff doesnt warm it burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrns like a beyotch! lol...

omg edible finger with pudding...that has been filed on the list of things to do before the month is over muahahahaha...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> omg edible finger with pudding...that has been filed on the list of things to do before the month is over muahahahaha...



... a tickler file  :roll:


----------

